# when hunting in mud..??



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

i have a question. when hunting in muddy conditions and you can not drive in to the field what is best way to take batteries out in the field when solo hunting. i hunting out of a permanent spread but have a half mile walk in now that is rained and snowed. trying to figure out when this snow melts what is going to be the best way to haul out the vortex batteries.

thanks guys


----------



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would try a backpack with an internal or external frame. A good way to carry the weight. I guess I am assuming that you are using tractor/4 wheeler batteries and not car size batteries. A sled would be another way, but they bog down in the mud too much. I am assuming that you can't use a 4 wheeler since you said you could't drive in?


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

A decent pack frame... also pack in a solar charger and just leave the whole setup out there since its a permanent blind.......


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

If it's a permanent spread, you probably have pits? If so, the easiest would be a small sled and then just put the sled inside the pit out of sight of geese when you get there.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Being a serious snow goose hunter and not having a 4 wheeler doesn't seem like that way to go.


----------



## tombuddy_90 (Aug 5, 2004)

man some of you guys are just way up in to yourselves anymore(shooteminthelips). I have a for wheeler but being a farmer i know how much we like it when people tear up the fields. that is why i said muddy conditions. just trying to find a idea that other people have to get gear in and out without tearing up fields to bad. and yes i have small lawn mower batteries. thinking a sled but a back pack doesn't sound to bad just need to find an old camping backpack.

Thanks guys keep ideas coming always amazed about how us hunters can come up with ideas


----------



## Quack_Kills (Dec 19, 2009)

Try going to Fleet Farm. A lot of the times they have framed packs there in the military surplus section. I picked up a couple for deer hunting. They were like 20 bucks I think. You can normally find them in like new condition. Also, as a secondary thought, if you go that way, you may want to look into putting something in the bottom of it too so that the corners of the batteries dont rub holes in the pack.


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

I recommend doing what I do is bring an 8 year old boy out and have him carry it in front of you. Make sure you have your steel toe boots on since you will be needing to kick his *** a lot to get it out there. if your kicking foot gets tired, try that solar panel idea. If it's not too reflective that might be something I try in April. If I rutted up any field that I hunt on, that would involve a farmer using his steel toes on my ***.


----------

